# New Game for you......



## rajasekharan (Feb 5, 2007)

*freedom.altroz.net/

there u go....
challenge yourself and get pass the levels.....

you need to think and think a lot

some levels are easy, but some truly hard......

needs an understanding of computers.......

its not a gui one ....nut its very very addictive .....


forget this one, if u r an fps fan.......

you will love this if u like puzzles....., go on....and start the game...


i will give u answers to level 1 and 2

1.*freedom.altroz.net/level1.htm ....type "*freedom.altroz.net/level1.htm"

2.using your mouse select from level 1 to last line
"it reveals the answer.." 
so go on and type it

__________
More such games......


*www.freestuffhotdeals.com/hacker/1.html

*deathball.net/notpron/
__________
i am stuck at level 9.1 ....so any one managed to pass that level

*freedom.altroz.net/
__________
no intelligent persons here . i am stuck at level 9.1. . please help 
__________
if you need help till level 9 . . i can provide it 
__________
am still stuck at level 9.1 . . no one liked the game ???


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 5, 2007)

Good one... Just started playing..!!


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 5, 2007)

let me know if you get stuck . . i can help you till level 9.1


----------



## max_demon (Feb 5, 2007)

*freedom.altroz.net/images/friends.jpgHELP


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 5, 2007)

just started...seems gud


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 5, 2007)

hint : *cough ,cough ,cough * . . some thing is missing there . . you see . .


----------



## max_demon (Feb 5, 2007)

*koti.mbnet.fi/nikomo/lolpirate.swf


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 5, 2007)

i am on my mobile  cant view swf in it . .


----------



## Pathik (Feb 5, 2007)

get flashplayer to view swf on ur cell..


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 5, 2007)

on k750i . . i dont think there is any


----------



## max_demon (Feb 5, 2007)

1111 1110 1110 1101
i tried converting binary
using
*nickciske.com/tools/binary.php

but no answer

trying hard


OK. i m asking directly asking . GIVE ME HINT


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 5, 2007)

hint : hexa 
__________
use windows calc


----------



## max_demon (Feb 5, 2007)

can't understand tried everything


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 5, 2007)

EDIT: Removing the Answer...


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 6, 2007)

now thats enough ..
give me hint of that new york university(NYU)
we have to remember freedom
and 
what is meant by "watch yr type"
i m stuck..*freedom.altroz.net/images/NYU.jpg
solved now.
presently at level 7
__________
the game is very challenging give it a try..
now at level 9.1


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 6, 2007)

are you able to solve 9.1 . . ?? i am stuck for hours there . combined two images . . and its got something to do with the NEPOLEON . . that NEPOLEON image acts as coordinates . . i know that much ,but how to find ??i dont know


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 6, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> now thats enough ..
> give me hint of that new york university(NYU)
> we have to remember freedom
> and
> ...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 6, 2007)

EDIT: Removing the Answer...


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 6, 2007)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> shashank4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 6, 2007)

level 9.1 is real hard..
there is code present somewhere but is hidden ..
how to show that code is really a big deal..
yesterday tried for hours but cudn't find it..
will try late night today..
napoleon image where is that..
in the images folder there is nyu image..


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 6, 2007)

ok . . i will give you details of where i am now . . you see the first image . . "black.png " . it says check the "source ". so i typed "white.png" . i got the second image . now i need to find the answer using that "nepoleon" ,serial number if you remember as coordinates and this image as map .


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 6, 2007)

stuck at level 6


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 6, 2007)

level 6 ? give me whats there in that level . i will help you


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 6, 2007)

level 6 is the serial key one
I am also struck there.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 6, 2007)

serial key is like this . . each number represents the position of the letter . . egs -1n means N is the first letter


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 7, 2007)

that was great!!!!!!!!
__________
struck once again-inside of me???????


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

open the sorce code and scroll down


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 7, 2007)

couldnt figure out

well, where are u now?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

open the source code in ie . . and scroll down to the last . i am stuck at 9.1 . will give a try tomorrow . am in phone now 
__________
reminder to me. . got to solve 9.1 tomorrow any how


----------



## planetcall (Feb 7, 2007)

have played such game about 2 years ago when I was learning some hacking skills.  Nice link though.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

its damn tough at level 9.1


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 7, 2007)

i culd't fig out the hidden msg..level 9.1
will i ve extract the msg from both the images ..how to use black colour,..
rajasekharan u reach somewhere...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

78901234567890123456789012
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
trying hard to be a rider of mask
78901234567890123456789012
one who never ager to reach the
tall of the horizon will die and
vanish slowlly,and leaving the
world with no of uss of sensation


i finally combined the two images......trying to figure out now...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 7, 2007)

getting hit at each level..............
now with key colors..........


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

part 1:
*freedom.altroz.net/images/black.png
part 2:
*freedom.altroz.net/images/white.png
__________
the key color is CMYK
K=(key)

so what is "k" standing for......


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 7, 2007)

the image is half torn in level 9.1.
is that correct???


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

i looked up 9ball pool .....so green is the sixth ball...so every 6th letter????????? any ideas??????*img115.exs.cx/img115/1319/2x25kf.gif


yes its half torn...

find the other half ....my above post gives you the other half


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 7, 2007)

looks like a poem's lines:
trying hard to be a rider of mask....
....
wat the hell does that mean??????????


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

ok now in wiki......

searched for 9ball pool....so 
green is no.6
4O1N3P5L2A8N6E7O : is level 6

so...if thats coordinates....then n:north, w:west, e:east, s:south...but whats "P" "O", "L" "A" ?????
__________
*img58.imageshack.us/img58/5493/combinedpartsns5.th.gif
__________
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/3317/solutionpv8.th.gif


now trying to read...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 7, 2007)

it says  "you will notice the 3rd color after merging"
where is it?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

its like this .....
the color is "green"
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9_ball_pool

green ball is no.6
6th level is :4O1N3P5L2A8N6E7O

*img463.imageshack.us/img463/6357/huh4lc.gif
__________
EDIT: Removing the Answer...
__________
ok...i found out..., phew...
*www.iheartpaws.com/forums/images/smilies/woohoonaner2gy.gif

on 13 now..

Stuck at level 13....*www.extremefunnypictures.com/comment/sad_smile.gif


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 7, 2007)

what's inside of me level 8


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

look inside the source code . . scroll down .


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 7, 2007)

Stuck at 9.1

Seems to be really tough, cant make heads or tail!!!


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 8, 2007)

i will pm you the answer in the morning . with how ?


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 8, 2007)

level 9.1 crossed vow..wow..i cant belive it..
the big hint..goes like this coordinates...
4o 1n 3p 5l 2a 8n 6e 7o
if u cross this u ll be welcomed by a beautiful gal...
level 10 now..


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 8, 2007)

am stuck on 13


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2007)

hey i just started the game... wat to do @ level 3??? new york university..???
i tried *freedom.altroz.net/university.htm
__________
gotcha 
__________
wat to do @ level 7??? taht letter??


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 8, 2007)

write the wrong word


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 8, 2007)

came back....
still at 9.1...
well, what does "4o" mean......


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2007)

wat wrong word????? 
__________
i m at level 7 dude... got the nyu one already


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 8, 2007)

4o and all those are coordinates ..x.y ..for abhi


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 8, 2007)

university . . is it really university ???


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 8, 2007)

rajasekharan:
in level 10 
it says i know the answer 
it says something is missing..
is really something is missing or i m goin wrong..tell me if previoius 
levels shudbe  used or not..
update: level 10 done now on 11th level


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2007)

arey yaar i kno its vniversity.htm and i hv done that ages ago.. I m on level 7.. That napoleon page.. Not on level 3..


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 9, 2007)

now on 11 a folder named life..there are no hints


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 9, 2007)

hint . . how do you access a folder . . egs - i have a folder "non"in my site "fake ". . i will access it as fake.com /non . .  try the same idea there . .  you need to change the entire thing . not just something.htm . . one more hint . there is NO .htm in the answer 
__________
about level 7 . . google that date and put what happened on that date


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 9, 2007)

got it now where r u ..
i m on 12 th
what is meant by end of case..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2007)

k thx.. Ll try later


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 9, 2007)

now look at the address bar . . it displayed the default page is it . to display a default page you will type . . *****.html . . replace * with your answer . count my * it counts 
__________
i am stuck at level 13 . . reminder to me : got to solve it tomorrow


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 9, 2007)

winner takes it all 

me too on 13


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 9, 2007)

now solve it  and give me the answer . . i think its about the novel "romance of 3 kingdoms ".
__________
who was the winner in that novel ???


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2007)

wats the key color thing??


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 9, 2007)

CMYK . . are your colors . . so whats "k" standing for there


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2007)

wats cmyk??? i didnt understand a thing... how did u get cmyk???
arey yaar pls explain in detail...


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 9, 2007)

whats the colour of the key...that is the answer..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2007)

some1 help me wit 9.1... gimme some real good hints... fast............................................


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 9, 2007)

for 9.1 look at page 2 and 3 . .  in this post , i was going nuts 
__________
about key colors . . google it . it will give you cmyk as primary colors , as there is a misconception as RGB as primary colors 
__________
about 9.1 . . hint : look at the source code of the picture and find the second one . then observe the color  sounds familiar in the game . use that level to unlock the answer


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 10, 2007)

cant get thru 9.1

no idea how to apply level 6 key to the map!
tried all ways.

hints please...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

yea pls explain the ans of 9.1 in detail... dont give hints..


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 10, 2007)

ok, the explanation of the answer......,
part 1:
*freedom.altroz.net/images/black.png
part 2:
*freedom.altroz.net/images/white.png
 these are the two images that u will need....

EDIT: Removing the Answer...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

ok thats good... but wat does the text in the combined image mean then....??? n thanx


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 10, 2007)

it means nothing...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

man i m a dumba$$... 
now stuck @ 10


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 10, 2007)

hint for level 10: look at the meta data......


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

????.. the meta data is absolutely normal.... wats there in it??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 10, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> so 4O means 4th row and o=15th column,
> apply it to the image ....you get "1"
> now 1n...1st row 15th column...so "0"
> ans so on....so the answer becomes "10reason"......go on and put that ...



damn it!!!!

i was onto the answer and my translation got me 10re7son !!!
yes i interpreted the 5th one to the wrong row!!!   
__________
I am stuck at level 10

found Yui the singer and also found the song "i Know"... which is also a part of the level ten clue - 'i know the answer'

and the 'I know' song(album - 'From me to you') is also at track 11 signifying level 11.... ???? 

i am confused and i cant get to the answer !!!
a hint please...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

HINT:Metadata .


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah... I'm on level 1 too... Any 1 crossed it???

Whoa... the level 9.1 was the toughest ,one could ever get...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 11, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> save that image , right click on that image -properties -look for comments .



boy! i feel silly.

i put all the effort in finding out the person in the image of level 10!


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

i am stuck on level 13 as usual . . will figure it out today 
__________
wooooooooooooooooooooooooo...got it, now on level 14


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

yipee m on level 12 now


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

cracked level 12???


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

nope m stuck @ level 12 .. where r u?? gimme some big hint 4 level12..


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

@raj gave a hint on page 3 or 4, talking of address bar, default page...

didnt sink in.........
@pathiks check that out.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

whats the default page ........
its not default.html
its......*****.html...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> now look at the address bar . . it displayed the default page is it . to display a default page you will type . . *****.html . . replace * with your answer . count my * it counts
> __________
> i am stuck at level 13 . . reminder to me : got to solve it tomorrow


explain clearly??? default page- index.html....
so wats the ans??? namex.html??? iname.html?? wat??? end of case??


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

is it one more letter with "NAME  "?????


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

EDIT: Removing the Answer...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

omfg man... m such an idiot... i thot index.html wd open that page only... but it ws actually index.htm...
i suck man...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

ha ha ha 
this is driving me nowhere......


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

@abhi .............what happened mate...???? stuck at a level or what?????

by the way... i stopped at level 14 today...will give a try tomorrow or so....others who have passed that level please provide an answer...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

wtf man... who ws the winner in the romance of 3 kingdoms????
who ll read the full book ??
*www.threekingdoms.com/

@ rajasekharan dont give ny big hints just a small one...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

he he .......the three kingdoms became one...
i read at last.

hey @pathiks...
u read half of book
i will read the other half.............


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

who united the 3 kingdoms??????????????????


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

hey @raj, dont tell me now that you read the whole book.
got it, just before the poem.

thanks a lot


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

i did not read the whole book......any ways , you are at level 14 now....,now solve it and give me the answer.....,i am in mobile and going for lunch....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

me too getting hungry............
will be back soon........


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

arey yaar who united the fkin kingdoms man..?? pls temme.... i ant take so many chinese names together...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

look at the last page end at that site posted here


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

fast some1 reply
__________
i tried all the names at the last page already dude... but all were wrong...
__________
some1 pm me the ans... i ll go mad...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

i am on my mobile  cant search . . wait for a hour or so . . i will be online .
__________
EDIT: Removing the Answer...
by the way type it without space


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

any clues with "Mr. answer" guys????????


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

dono . . i think it should be from the movie . am in mobile , so will try in evening . meanwhile others who has succeeded please post hint or answer 
__________
*yawn* . . a small nap can be good for health . . with some light music . . .


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

i hd already tried simayan.html.... it was wrong...
@abhi wats it ..tell na..


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

Bla blah bla


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

man... i m the biggest fool on earth


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

ok . . we are all on level 14 now . please solve that level and give me the answer . so that i can go online and finish that level and get on .


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

the answer is the name of leonardo de caprio in some movie of his... solve it n temme wen i come back... me goin to sleep...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

i will take it from here  . . thanks man . . will go online in 10 min


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 11, 2007)

so u guys have come so far..
lemme cover up..
----------
stupid math


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

@shashank4u..........welcome back mate...
we are all at level 14...


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 11, 2007)

i ve got no time ..
what the heck 
this game is demanding a lot more time man...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

googling........still at level 14
level 15 now


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

wats the ans to level 14


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

any idea of level 15?????
__________
google "catch me if u can".....the movie mate......whats the name of "leonardo " in the movie...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

frank abagnale jr


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

now fiddle with that name there....

anyone cracked level 15?????????

hell .... i am lost...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

arey i ve tried many combinations... but didnt get it...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

EDIT: Removing the Answer...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

oh crap...i had tried that also... or mebbe no...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

anyone cracked 15?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

nope ... , not me...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

i think its l33t speak or some ascii code stuff


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

howz 761 related to a bag??????????
kidding......... it cant be so easy.......


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

see 1 foolish logic..
761
bag
731715
b_gbg_


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

another level 9.1...., this i guess is gona be hard...


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

keep posting your logics......
i am sure it can be cracked...........


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

how about DIGITAL . . ???:-l . like 10 gets (carried ?). . hey can you check wiki for digital one . .
__________
or like clock time ???
__________
no no no . . we rule out clock . stupid me


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

even checked on wiki.......
i think googling wont help.........
it also says "stupid".....hence, may not be concerned with addition.....
any other suitable operation????????


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

nothing is getting to my dump brain . i was sitting for an hour infront of it .  then went off. . now happily on mobile  yay. seriously i am not getting any ideas :-l
__________
i called it end of day . . :-l my little brain is clouded . i guess at the end of this puzzle i am gonna have super brain . i notice huge improvement in thinking .


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

man......
this is killing a lot of my time.....
hope to see good ending......


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

ok . . another foolish thought . . first is "bag". . so second is . . he ha ha ha . . "bigbag" . . crap 
__________
give me the link . . may be i can work it using my phone


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 11, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> keep posting your logics......
> i am sure it can be cracked...........


ok here are mine

1. *First line* 646 + 115 = bag (can be anything bag,purse,leather bag, star - most probable is bag)
-646 can be translated as bag(4 = A, b=6 or 8 and g =9 or 6 according to l33t)
-115 = iis (l33t)
-646+115=761 => 761 = tbi or tgi (l33t)

2. *Second line* 215610 + 516114 = ??
-215610=size01 (mirror/rotation)
-516114= cant figure out anything by mirror/rotation
-215610 + 516114 = 731715  => risgio t sigiia = teitis  (l33t)

3. *Both in relation*
-646+115=761 & 215610 + 516114 = 731715
-761 = bag(649) so 761-649 = 112
-731715 = answer or 731715-112 = 731603(???)

4. *other concepts*
-may be 646 nad 115 are to be words that together(hence +) relate to photo of bag
-so 215610 and 516114 may be words that together realate to the answer word, like 215610=size01 (as above)
-name of image is lv15.jpg
-bag has a star on it
-my be the shape of bag denotes a number
-i am almost sure that the answere is six letter
-*I highly recommend looking at applicaitons of mirroring/rotation in all axis u know of*
-this $hit has nothing to do with math

ONLY ONE FACT FOR SURE- i am gonna feel very silli after i know the answer 

one more thing the next level image is a house so may be the answer relates to the words - house, home, living, homemade etc
u wont believe the height of BS thinking i have done. it has been more then 12hrs at this page.
===========
Here is a near complete 1337Speak.
A = 4, @
B = 8
C = < OR (
D = |)
E = 3
F = |=
G = 6 or 9
H = |-| #
I = ! 1
J = _/
K = |<
L = 1 or |_
M = /V\ |V| /\/\
N = /V /\/
O = 0
P = |> |°
Q = <|
R = |2
S = 5 $ §
T = 7 +
U = |_| µ
V = \/
W = VV \/\/
X = ><
Y = `/ ¥
Z = 2


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

really getting tired................


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

holly hell . . thats some thinking . .  now give me that link , let me try . . the level 15 link please 
__________
thanks mate . .  am working
__________
thanks mate . .  am working


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

arent you guys getting tired??

i need to get a refreshed mind......donno how.........

that too at this time........


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 11, 2007)

yeah thats it . . i will work tomorrow . . need to smoke and sleep . i will solve tomorrow with a refreshed mind . i cant solve any today


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

clue=digital.. Gudnite


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 11, 2007)

hope tomorrow wil be lucky................


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 11, 2007)

getting nowhere..
how digital is concerned with that thing..
also how can we think digitally..
and how is related with digital clock..


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 12, 2007)

@pathiks.....digital??????

you mean digital calculator??????,
so bag = 648??????????


someone having a calculator ....????, no no not the calc on the comp...i mean digital calc????


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,
anyone getting nearer?????
__________
what do you wanna do with a digital calc????


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 12, 2007)

pathiks said DIGITAL .....i think i need a calc to work it out...

here is what i think
bag=846
so its 646+115=648 
i.e 115 (1+1=2) add 2 to 646 to get 648?????am i right??????????????????????????????????????
__________
in tht case 215601+516114=215607

(LOG512)??????


a calculator please..........


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 12, 2007)

^ i dont get what u r trying man.. explaing
btw LOG512 = 2.7092699609758307569236500525204
and Ln512 = 6.2383246250395077847550890931236

but i thought about digital.

*1. digital (like a digit in a LCD)*
646+115=bag

```
_      _          _
|_ |_| |_  + |  | |_ = bag
|_|  | |_|   |  |  _|
```
(dont know how bag will fit in a digit made up of seven segment)

*2. Digital(binary)*

646 + 115 = bag/BAG
1010000110 + 1110011 = 01100010(b) 01100001(a) 01100111(g)
1010000110 + 1110011 = 01000010(B) 01000001(A) 01000111(G)

215601 + 516114 = ??
110100101000110001 + 1111110000000010010 = ??

*2.1 normalizing them(pad zeros to make same length)*
646 + 115 = bag/BAG

0010 1000 0110 + 
0000 0111 0011 = 
0000 0110 0010(b) 
0000 0110 0001(a) 
0000 0110 0111(g)

0010 1000 0110 +
0000 0111 0011 = 
0000 0100 0010(B) 
0000 0100 0001(A) 
0000 0100 0111(G)

215601 + 516114 = ??
0011 0100 1010 0011 0001 + 
0111 1110 0000 0001 0010 = ??

*2.2 or append them (hence +)*
646 + 115 = bag/BAG
10100001101110011 = 011000100110000101100111(bag)
10100001101110011 = 010000100100000101000111(BAG)

215601 + 516114 = ??
0001 1010 0101 0001 1000 1111 1110 0000 0001 0010 = ??

i dont have anything with digital!


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 12, 2007)

hmmmm......this level is a tough nut...
__________
boy ....i am near....


i am leaving for lunch......but this definitely works....try it and post the answer please...

end of solution......

digital numbers
5 + 1 = 9
0 + 3 = 8
5 + 6 = 6


@pathiks.....thanks for giving the clue mate....
@rollercoaster...........you need to slow down the pace mate.....perhaps you are thinking too hifi...?????
__________
my dears . . try my method it works . now if only i get a calc


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 12, 2007)

yeppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....

i got to level 16
__________
it is definately digital.....


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 12, 2007)

pm me the answer mate . .  i dont have a calc


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 12, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> pm me the answer mate . .  i dont have a calc


 u dont need a calculator for this.




btw that next one has stupified me. it is deja vu all over again.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 12, 2007)

am stuck in level 15 . done something wrong . 
__________
@rollercoaster . . am stuck man . . how did you find it with out calc


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 12, 2007)

^ok here are a few hints. 

it is related to a 7 segment LCD
there is no calculating
look at my post 145. i made the mistake of using bag is lower case. it is used in capitals  i.e 'BAG'


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 12, 2007)

something is not right with me today . .  please pm the answer to me  i am going to sleep . . feeling hell tired . level 16 tomorrow if rollercoaster pm me the answer . good night guys .


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2007)

hey some1 pm me the ans too... i m gettin the wrong ans.... n pls explain the logic too... i m too tired to think


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 12, 2007)

how do we gonna relate them(LHS and RHS) after writing them in digital??????
__________
he he he
everyone's slept off this early...........
so am i...................


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 12, 2007)

he he he now that is crazy

let me savour the moment....

mmmmm.. feels good.

ok one big hint

BAG = 846


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2007)

yup we know that.. 1 more clue plz


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm still stuck here..
on Level 4.. What the hell is it saying

*freedom.altroz.net/images/friends.jpg

try this

*freedom.altroz.net/hallofgenius.htm


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

@neodiablo3k.....whats missing there????, type it...

as for level 15....am going to find it today....will post the answer tonight...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

ok one more majour hint after this i will have to give the answer

when 646 and 115 overlap we have 846
(remember that 1 is on the right side of a seven segment display)

u have to similarly overlap the second set of numbers.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

hell ...u know that i dont have any access to a 7 segment display now......

so either u give me a straight forward answer or i am sitting happily in level 15 . until i get a calc and find it myself...., which will happen today eve. i guess....that means level 16 only tomorrow...
__________
whats 6+1 on a calc...???
and 
2+5....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

grrr.. u gotta try man
btw here is the big answer(after overlapping the digits)..

215601+516114=816804

oknow u dont need the calc.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

i am lost and mad....


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 13, 2007)

We three, myself, level 15 and "bigboa" have become best friends.........

i think this friendship is going to last forever....................


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

ROLF LOL :O

dude that was tottaly funny...

u have to remember that a 4 represents both a and y


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

. . funny .how we got stuck . .but forget it level 16 is even harder  back to square one 
__________
is there some sort of cheat code available ?. .


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh my!!!!!!

The friendship is already broken.............thanks to @Rollercoaster
(my other 2 friends were angry with you)

But, i am happy a new friendship has already taken birth.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

level 16 is over my head. i have no leads. please share urs if any..


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

hey hey HEY . . i found one thing . . did you check out their forum . .i clicked it and guess what some are at level 19 :-O . . and look at the level 16 hint . it gives me no idea what so ever :-/.
__________
what the hell do they say there . . VB . . i dont know that thing . how am i able to find the answer then ?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 13, 2007)

"empty the space"........."like empty a room, a hall, etc.
.........after that we find nothing............
any synonyms for "nothing"??????????


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

did u look at the hint in the source???


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 13, 2007)

so should the question be
"what's going to be dark when you empty a room?"

or something sort of?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

yes i did . . in the noon . . and guess what . . i could not find a hell in that . . yay!!!.
__________
its related to VB they mentioned that . .  now i dont know VB


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 13, 2007)

what's the green thing inside the window?
__________
see some crap logic:

VB: we see a red "B" and a (inverted) orange "V" on the roof.
VB: same goes with the green one inside the window.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

hmm . . dono . . but i dont think its got something to do with it . . . or is it ?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 13, 2007)

err...
see my merged post above..........


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

@rajasekharan. comeon man dont write the asnwers onthe thread. please delete. it spoiles the fun.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

i cant edit it . . am on my mobile . . . by the way . . yes i do see . . so remove VB ???


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

relax guys.. 
1st of all the image is just a representation of the idea. now think what is 'home' in reference to internet/html/url

and i am sure that it has nothing to do with vb.

i am already one step closer. i know what the 'go in' part means but stuck after that.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

one more crap logic . . remove we and it becomes bea . he he he . . this level goes above my head yay!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2007)

i m stuck... gimme some leads...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

@rollercoaster . . did you look at the forum . . it said VB equalant code for "go in " . . whats that ?
__________
dont worry mates . . i will delete answers tomorrow morning when i go to cafe   .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

u have to think what a home is in a website.

u will understand y that guy said VB when u find the 'home' of the image


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

so you found out the answer     you are the best mate   . . i think i need to sleep too much of maya had already eaten my brain on top this game , am dead .
__________
i miss my comp . any ways since you found the answer am gonna try tomorrow .
__________
by the way , what do you guys do . . am working as free lancer and studying maya at the same time . the course will get over in a month . 
__________
by the way , what do you guys do . . am working as free lancer and studying maya at the same time . the course will get over in a month .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 13, 2007)

no i dotn have the answer but i know what the image represents. thats all

i am stumped. going to sleep.

btw i am businessman and a hobby programmer


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 13, 2007)

a hobby programmer . . even i started maya as a hobby but soon it grew as a passion .you have not found out  i will work that out tomorrow .


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2007)

rolly did u finish it??


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 13, 2007)

logic presented seems to be the right one.
still needs to be worked out.
waiting for a golden bolt to strike one of our heads as soon as possible......

i am doing my (boring) B.E. and always eager to kill these 4 years with stuffs like this thread has provided.


----------



## gofeddy (Feb 14, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> logic presented seems to be the right one.
> still needs to be worked out.
> waiting for a golden bolt to strike one of our heads as soon as possible......
> 
> i am doing my (boring) B.E. and always eager to kill these 4 years with stuffs like this thread has provided.



Post me the answers from 9.1 to wherever u are. best, pm me. Ill join u in the discussion of the latest ?
__________
level 16 - is it something related to windows or microsoft. 
possibly green....windows....


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 14, 2007)

there are more than enough hints in this thread for all levels and ofcourse i will be clearing out the answers tomorrow . . good luck on 9.1 .
__________
so fast mate . . you dont have much of a time to cheat .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 14, 2007)

u know what guys... i am thinking of starting a online puzzle of my own >-)


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 14, 2007)

alright guys ...i have removed all the answers from the topic..., 
@Rollercoaster......*img116.exs.cx/img116/8935/s6vhaha.gif

level 16
hint:
1:get a suffix from the pic
2:download a VB program
3:use a message we've got before to "go inside"
4:empty the space
5:"find" the answer

did someone have a clue as what this is....??????


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 14, 2007)

i have done step one but donno after that


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 15, 2007)

this will take another long long time to solve 
__________
u guys reaching somewhere.....??????*www.cheesebuerger.de/images/smilie/konfus/c010.gif


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 15, 2007)

nothing man...

i just know that go in means *freedom.altroz.net/images

this is what the image represents

and dont be fooled by the forbidden part. view the source.

i dont know what he means by 'empty the space'


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 15, 2007)

i am stuck in this level like a rock


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 15, 2007)

u got any clues from the forbidden part


----------



## Gazza (Feb 16, 2007)

Perhaps you should "abstain" from the game for a while, then you might get to level 17???!!!!

Did you know that Bingxuan Xie has already reached the ultimate goal?


----------



## fei-chan (Feb 16, 2007)

im stuck on lvl 9.1 and i already read hints on previous page but i'm still stuck... i'm not understand those hints... plizzz help!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

no1 playin this game now???? roller?? rajasekharan?? abhi??


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 17, 2007)

many people are playing this game..
this game is gud ... but
i dont have much time for it..
may be i ll try definitly sometime...in future...
presently at level15..
and the ahead levels want more more time than ever..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

200 posts... still game not completed


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 17, 2007)

can't see this thread go deserted like this..........

c'mon guys, try harder.....

only catch phrase i am thinking of is "download a VB program"
from where to download?????????????
__________
One question:
does this require a whole knowledge of VB?


----------



## alltime.homie (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't get through the 4th level...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 18, 2007)

hi all...,
for level hints please refer the prev pages...., i think i will figure that level out today...

new clue in the source code...
<!-- not all dark are black -->



do u guys see anything in the picture itself....????
any words, anything peculiar, anything?????.


----------



## Gazza (Feb 18, 2007)

rajasekharan, I am really trying to help you here.......

Maybe read Tao Te Ching to find what gives *good order* and you may find level 17

When you do find level 17, you need to discover 'n pieces'


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 18, 2007)

PM for Gazza....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

lvl 16 hua??


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 18, 2007)

nope...*img90.exs.cx/img90/2365/k1ocray.gif


----------



## Gazza (Feb 18, 2007)

PM sent so we can move on!


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 18, 2007)

@Gazza............he ha ha ha ha ha......*img90.exs.cx/img90/2365/k1ocray.gif

i am stuck like a rock here for many days, my mind is clueless, nothing gets to my brain .......i am a gonner

i cant figure out any clues, you have an answer......please PM me the answer. ...dont give hints.....


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

mereko bhi pm karo... wit the logic..


----------



## Gazza (Feb 18, 2007)

There are many routes to reach a destination. Sometimes it is wise to accept a lift from a stranger to take you to the next place.

I accepted such a lift and have passed on my good fortune to you rajasekharan. Use this information to reach the final goal!

PM sent

Good luck everyone


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 18, 2007)

So............
Got through to 17???


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 18, 2007)

guys guys guys . . gaaza send me the answer directly . .  . unfortunately i am on my mobile . so there ends hope to play the game today . but i assure you guys . i am gonna beat tomorow the level 17 and PM him the answer as a favour in return . great man , he is . meanwhile all of you try level 17 if passed return a favour to him .i have no idea how he got that answer though :-l
__________
now the thread is gonna be alive  yay!!! . . i had almost lost hope in that game . if it was not for gaaza 
__________
sorry for my spelling mistake . . its gazza .


----------



## Horrendus01 (Feb 19, 2007)

rajasekharan, can you give those of us who haven't gotten past level 16 some hints on how we could obtain the answer, or what exactly we are looking for? I have seen there is something written on the image if you adjust the contrast and brightness, or reduce it to greyscale to be able to see it better, but other than that, I am clueless as to how to use that information or if it is related at all. Any hints other than the ones already given would be helpful, but as for right now, I am clueless haha.


Edit: Okay, got the "Go in" part, but I don't understand what to do after you "Go in"

I see the space to clear, but I do not see anything to find for an answer..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

raja pm me the answer too


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 19, 2007)

hi all answer PMed....i just logged in , let me see the level 17....

hell, why is that the levels are damn tougher....., though this one looks to be slightly easy than level 16..., with luck , i may be able to finish it in half an hour....

i can clearly see an "h", nothing else....

hint:
1:get 4 pics and do sth with them
2:use a pic we've got before
3: pick some letters and make up the answer (got from the forum now....

whats that first hint????? sth???? whats "sth"?????is it "something"???
__________
boy its just 3 more levels and we are done


----------



## Gazza (Feb 19, 2007)

rajasekharan, are we missing some clues here?

The picture is of a mosaic called 'complutum estaciones' or Four Seasons in The House of Bacchus in a town now called Alcalá de Henares near Madrid in Spain.

Are we looking for the number of pieces in the mosaic or is that too simple? 

Could we be looking at Vivaldi's great work 'The Four Seasons' which has four concertos each with three parts?

Maybe some detective work will lead us on to level 18?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 19, 2007)

well as far as the hint goes , its got to do with the house picture . i dont remember anyother picture that has importance as the hint given . . hmm , lets see , it says do "some thing " (sth) with the picture . well i tried rotating . well i looking closely at the face i see "H" written . . .
__________
about the four seasons . . i did think about that , but could not get any further , so dropped it . . . well i could not spend much time today with it as i was too busy today . tomorrow i am free . . just 3 more levels , i got to complete it somehow . .


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 19, 2007)

(Hip Hip Hurray) to the power of n............

thanks a lot..........................

but one worry.......please send me the logic......

i have eaten so many heads on solving this question and they are going to kill me if i am not going to tell them this along with the logic.............
__________
@raj, with the next 3 levels getting over soon(i hope so), could you please find another one like this???????


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 20, 2007)

hi guys . . catch me in an hours time , i just got to finish my project . bye . remember in an hours time or less . all questions will be answersed today .
__________
@Amnia.. you also missed one more pic....the autumn.html....

that completes the seasons...
now comes the real trouble....i am in a cafe....

*img90.exs.cx/img90/2365/k1ocray.gif

no photoshop, nothing....
can you fiddle with the black,


----------



## Gazza (Feb 20, 2007)

So we add the four pictures together (back dot in each corner) then superimpose the new combined picture over the word/numeric picture from level 9.1

What letters are ringed?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 20, 2007)

wow u guys crossed 16.

i got busy for a few days. give me some hints please. i dont want the answer!

altroz says that there is something in the picture. but what?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 20, 2007)

@Gazza.....i am still in reliance doing my reasearch.....so i have not yet checked out any thing....i cant..., we dont have ms paint nor photoshop...., today evening or tomorrow...., i hope you are at level 18 at this time of my writing...

@Rollercoaster...please PM gaaza for level 16, ....he gave me the direct answer....*img13.echo.cx/img13/8421/face081qz.gif

when some said VB i got a prog from their site....
*freedom.altroz.net/life/home.exe

there u go...i have given all from my side to you...
__________
by the way..."Amnia" is on level 18..., he passed...,


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 20, 2007)

i did the serial part and emptied the spaces but 'what do i want to do?'...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 20, 2007)

we are close to finishing the game , thanks to two new peoples gazza and amnia . . amnia who is on level 19 . . . for hints please PM them i have not had time to go through any levels . but again thanks to "amnia ". . he has pmed me the hints and answers to both the levels  he is stuck at level 19. since my project is over i can take up the challenge tomorrow . i will post all the hints tomorrow morning . am on mobile now .
__________
the credits by all means goes to the brilliant mind of "amnia " , who cant post in this forum . seems he got some problems in posting , he can only pm now . so please pm him .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeeeepeee figured out level 16. on to 17 now...

________________________
*Levell 17* - This one is heavy



> hint:
> 1:get 4 pics and do sth with them
> 2:use a pic we've got before
> 3: pick some letters and make up the answer



did 1 and 2. got the four season images, overlapped them and got the pic we have seen before(torn image wala)

the origional two parts
part 1:
*freedom.altroz.net/images/black.png
part 2:
*freedom.altroz.net/images/white.png

the hints is four season images
autumn - distance?
spring - still more
winter - combine?
summer - it's red color

here are both the overlapped images and the combined code image
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/2658/combine1aw9.png
(they are in the exact size as on website)

now the problem is that i dont understand what part to overlap...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 20, 2007)

*WOW BABY I am on a fire!!!*

on level 18 now!

did a crutial mistake in the above analysis. but figured it out.
__________
damn man hint says read blog. but blog in unknown language. do u know what language this is 

"Setelah dag dig dug interview visa dan dag dig dug berangkat ke NY dan dag dig dug kerja kantor pertama kalinya, akhirnya duer juga...
Kenapa kerja begitu terasa menakutkan? Pertama, ini pengalaman pertama ngantor selama hidup. Tidak ada gambaran sama sekali nanti bakal seperti apa. Kedua, ini ngantor di luar negeri yang tentu saja tidak ada yang mengerti "loe", "gue", "aye", "ente". Gendang telinga dipaksa untuk keluar dari liangnya, dan otak dipaksa mentranslate dua arah. Inilah sebabnya kenapa perut gampang lapar...
Ketiga, dipecat? sungguh tidak lucu kalau seandainya belum genap seminggu sudah dipecat. Ok, sebenarnya itu lucu... bagi anda...."
-------------

DAMN the answer to level 18 is based on  871 United Nations Plaza, German House and NY SUBWAY adn the directions in level. 

i have two questions
1. what is the language above, can google translate it?
2. nyone who understands this subway stuff?

without this i am stuck. but understand that the above links are a aprox. i am not sure but almost sure.


----------



## runeet (Feb 21, 2007)

hey has resident evil 4 been released coz I have spotted its pirated copies going around in ebay.co.in, and also its trainers and crack are already out.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 21, 2007)

@Rollercoaster......PM send to you with the details of level 18...

let me see level 19 now...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks man i crossed 18 yesterday after spending 4 hours at google maps! but thans a lot.

Leve 19-
obviously to do with voice chat and voip but at present i am clueless.
trying.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 21, 2007)

any luck with level 19...??????


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 21, 2007)

there is supposed to be a audio file we have to listen acc to hint in source 'listen to the pic'

may be like previous home.exe but i have tried a lot of combiantions
like lv19.wav lv19.mp3 and level19 and 19 and headphones etc
but got nothing...


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 21, 2007)

same here....


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 21, 2007)

so u guys seems to be finishing this game soon..
gudluck..i also wanted to but i dont have that much time..
i ll try sometime in future...


----------



## Gazza (Feb 21, 2007)

rajasekharan, please pm me the level 19 .htm as I am working all day (my time zone is when you sleep) and I may have the lunch-hour to investigate further.

We could all reach the goal together!

Freedom may now be extended with new levels I read.

I do have a life you know, when will we beat this obsession!!!??  

Good luck friends, almost there............


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 21, 2007)

@gazza...PM Send...

ok guys i had enough of the day...

by the way i have a puzzle of my own, a friend told me this.....

can u solve it????

You have 6 bricks: 2 Red, 2 Green, and 2 Blue.

In each color (I.e. in each set of 2) there's a heavy and a light brick. So there's a Heavy red, green and blue brick, and a light red, green and blue brick.

All the heavy ones weigh the same, and all the light ones weigh the same.

There's a counterweight scale (you know, the one with two sides). In just TWO weighings, you need to discover which one in each set is the heavy and light!

Note: This puzzle is 100% possible and is purely logical.

Can you solve it ???...

i will give u the answer in two days , if all fails to solve this...


----------



## Uranium (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey, can someone provide a hint for level 8 please?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 21, 2007)

Source code mate....


----------



## Uranium (Feb 21, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> Source code mate....



Aye, should of waited before posting it.
20 seconds later and I'm stuck on 9.
With both images.

On 16 now.
__________
So Im stuck on 16.
I have the house, i have the program and I entered the first part of the data, but can't figure out what I need to put in the other one.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 22, 2007)

do what u do to 'find' something with keyboard 

------
btw any pointer for lv 19 guys?


----------



## Uranium (Feb 22, 2007)

Still stupefied by it.
Can't figure out what to write in there.
A PM would be nice. XD


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 22, 2007)

he ha ha ha....yay, i am stuck at level 19....*www.replay.ru/forum/style_emoticons/default/scenic.gif


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 22, 2007)

me tooooooo

@uranium - dude nice nick. for that u gotta do some shortcut with keyboard


----------



## phillipe (Feb 22, 2007)

more hints for level 17 will be nice  
maybe someone can send me a pm?!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 22, 2007)

did u view my post 227


----------



## phillipe (Feb 22, 2007)

yes i do, but i don't now how i can find the four images (four season images) to overlap them. so i tried to use your finished image and overlapped them a few times. but finaly i found no useful word to enter the next level.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 22, 2007)

a hint -> seasons greetings


----------



## Uranium (Feb 23, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> me tooooooo
> 
> @uranium - dude nice nick. for that u gotta do some shortcut with keyboard



Thanks mate.
It's funny that I'm stuck on lv18 since I live in New York and I've put in every neighborhood name I could, but no luck.
__________
Nevermind, found it.
Now I'm starting on 19.


----------



## Gazza (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Lvl 19*

So, many of us are stuck at the final level. It can be achieved as some have already reached the goal.

.png files can contain much textual information hidden in their own source code and meta's. I have tried interpreting the image with *pngcheck*, *pngmeta*, *IIC viewer* etc but I am not familiar with these tools and may not be using them correctly.

I hope this is not leading us down the wrong road but perhaps some of you may be able to interigate the image 'hidden text' source code to prove if the answer lies within? 

_If a picture paints a thousand words, Then why can't I paint you?_
Because the thousand words are hidden inside the picture ???????


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 23, 2007)

like stegnography!!!

but i dont think so as the rules say that basic knowlidge is req and that stuff is heavy duty. i think it has to be some audio file name.. but who knows..


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah me too stuck at level 19, BTW , level 20 is the last level...., hmmm....


----------



## phillipe (Feb 23, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> a hint -> seasons greetings




that sucks! i'm from germany, i don't know any season greeting (happy holyday, happy xmas). level 17 makes me very stupified


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 23, 2007)

ok big hint -> season names


________________________
he he he.. found the audio of level 19.
but cant understand clearly.. seems like it is foreign language


----------



## Amnia (Feb 23, 2007)

Yay, I can post!

I am stuck on 19 also. Here is my thought.

The clue is:
"Listen the pic.."

The only pictures that can be listened to are movies. So I am thinking maybe the file suffix we want is not an image file like jpg or png, or an audio file like mp3 or wav, but rather a video format like the videos we see on google video perhaps.

Over at the hinti.org forum one of the responses was that he could not understand what the asian girl was saying. Perhaps he knows she is asian because he was playing the file in windows media player and could see that she was asian.

There is another clue about the answer being a folder. The question is this: Is the video file we want in a folder, or does the video file asian girl tell us the name of the folder to look in and there is another file like index.html that is the answer.

These are just some thoughts. Perhaps together we can solve this one. Good luck.

If anyone out there has already solved this one and would like to give us a little hint to move us along it would be much appreciated!

Best Regards,
-Amnia


----------



## phillipe (Feb 23, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> ok big hint -> season names



i don't know why but this hint was useful. my fault was that i only typed the season names with .jpg, .png and so on. so i thought that this is not the solution. thanks a lot... i'm so lucky to be in level 18


----------



## Uranium (Feb 23, 2007)

Grr, stuck on 19 still.


----------



## phillipe (Feb 24, 2007)

Amnia said:
			
		

> Yay, I can post!
> 
> I am stuck on 19 also. Here is my thought.
> 
> ...



i renamed the file to .mp3 and played it. the voice, maybe yui the j-pop artist, said "feel my soul". feel my soul is a song from this artist released 02.23.2005. and " if a picture...blabla" is a song by the artist "bread". maybe these ist useful to pass the level. by the way i don't find a answer.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 24, 2007)

i am at the same problem..
cant understand what she is saying
sounds like
feel my sorrow or fear my sorrow but cant get to the answer


----------



## Amnia (Feb 24, 2007)

grrr..

renaming that file to .mp3 was the first thing i tried and it failed to play with windows media player and it failed to play in musicmatch.

thank you Phillipe for the information.

i downloaded WinAMP (free mp3 player) and the files plays just fine.

So to recap:
1. Take this file: **freedom.altroz.net/images/lv19.png*
2. Save it to your computer but change its name to *lv19.mp3*
3. and play it in an mp3 player that can play it such as *WinAMP*

Now I am stuck again. When I play the file it indeed is an asian woman's voice and I can't figure out what she is saying. Possible choices:

feed my sorrow
fear my sorrow
feel my sorrow
feed my soul
fear my soul
feel my soul

Is that the name of a folder? Is that the name of a file? Is that a clue to something else? Hmmm.. Any ideas would be much appreciated..

I'm feel let down by altroz that the mp3 file he created would not play in my two players (older computer), making me bang my head against a wall for a week. I am sure I am not the only player who tried this first without success due to older mp3 playing software.

Thank you again Phillipe.


----------



## Uranium (Feb 24, 2007)

Bread - If lyrics aren't any help, but I'll post them for reference.


If a picture paints a thousand words,
Then why can't I paint you?
The words will never show the you I've come to know.
If a face could launch a thousand ships,
Then where am I to go?
There's no one home but you,
You're all that's left me too.
And when my love for life is running dry,
You come and pour yourself on me.

If a man could be two places at one time,
I'd be with you.
Tomorrow and today, beside you all the way.
If the world should stop revolving spinning slowly down to die,
I'd spend the end with you.
And when the world was through,
Then one by one the stars would all go out,
Then you and I would simply fly away
__________
These are the lyrics from Yui


Nakitsukaretetanda
Toikakeru basho mo naku
Mayoinagara
tsumazuitemo
Tachidomarenai
Kimi ga kureta egao
Otoshita namida wa
Boku no mune no fukai kizu ni furete
kieta
I feel my soul, take me your way
Soo tatta
hitotsu o
Kitto daremo ga zutto sagashiteiruno
Sore wa
guuzen dewa nakute
Itsuwari no ai nanka ja nakute
You’re right all right
You’re right all right, scare
little boy 

Nandomo kurikaesu dooka ikanaide
Sasayaku yoona kimi no koe wa itooshikute
I feel my soul,
take me your way
Moo furimukanai
Kitto kono te de ima
tashikametaiyo
Itsumo tanjunna hodo kurushinde
Ikiteyuku imi o shiritaikara
You’re right all right
You’re right all right, scare little boy 

Sotto
tsubuyaita kimi no kotoba you say it
Ugokidase mienai kedo
michi wa hirakareteru 

I feel my soul, take me your
way
Soo mogaki nagara mo
Kitto konomama zutto
aruiteyukeru
Sore wa guuzen demo nakutte
Arifureta
yume nanka ja nakutte
You’re right all right
You’re
right all right
Itsumo tanjunna hodo kurushinde
Yorokobi no imi o shiritai kara
You’re right all right
You’re right all right, scare little boy


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 24, 2007)

at level 20 with the help of someone...

hint for guys on level19 ->the right answer is stated wrong


----------



## Uranium (Feb 24, 2007)

Aye, 20 is interesting.
Does anyone know the name of the text that you can read right to left, then rotate it counter clockwise and read a different word?


----------



## phillipe (Feb 24, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> at level 20 with the help of someone...
> 
> hint for guys on level19 ->the right answer is stated wrong



maybe this is a very useful hint, but i'm to stupid to understand. ok the answer, maybe the source hint "the answer is a folder, not a file" is not true and we have to find something else, but what?... a pic?, a movie?, a audiofile?. It's not so easy for German guys to find the right answer


----------



## Uranium (Feb 25, 2007)

phillipe said:
			
		

> maybe this is a very useful hint, but i'm to stupid to understand. ok the answer, maybe the source hint "the answer is a folder, not a file" is not true and we have to find something else, but what?... a pic?, a movie?, a audiofile?. It's not so easy for German guys to find the right answer



The answer is a folder, but he hid the TRUE answer on the next page.
__________
Alright, the picture on 20 is called an ambigram.
The 2 hints in the code refer to "pad" and "voice".
Now "pad" can be used as an ambigram but "voice" can't.
That is all I have at this point.


----------



## Amnia (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay! I figured it out!

The correct answer takes you to a page called Congratulations! and the text of the page is:

You're a genius!​ Thank you for playing this game. Send me an email to *????????@yahoo.com *if you want to be notified when the next Freedom is available!​ 
------------------------

We were SO over-thinking this. (Probably because so many of the previous puzzles were much harder we thought this one would be too.)

Here are some things to think about:
1. thank you for teaching me a new word, ambigram. however, the word ambigram has nothing to do with the solution. 
2. "the answer is a .asp" -- but like the instructions told us in the beginning, we only need basic computer skills. we do not need to know anything about .asp, all we need to know is what the clue said which is that the answer ends in .asp -- just like some clues ended in .htm, this one ends in .asp but there is nothing sneaky about it.
3. pad and voice clues: these are just clues to get us to realize the image is an ambigram just like pad is an ambigram and voice is not an ambigram, but neither pad nor voice have anything to do with the answer.
4. unlike previous levels, there are no other images, audio or video files or anything else that needs downloading. there is nothing hidden in the image itself or on the page or in the source.

So to review what is already on the page, the main clue to decipher is to look at the image itself and think about what the text above the image is saying:
"the truth..I am false ...... false..will be the truth ..  *how I do it*"

Think about the image, read that sentence, and you can solve the puzzle.

So how much did we over-think this? Well, the solution is a word that one of us already used in a previous reply on this page!

I have had a lot of fun doing the puzzle and being part of this thread. Many thanks to altroz for creating the puzzle; many thanks to everyone in this thread for a lively discussion. I look forward to working on the next puzzle when it comes out and I hope to see you all in that thread!


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 25, 2007)

wow...., you all completed the challange...

congrats Amnia..., its a pleasure to have you on our side....and to gazza too...., my other digitians, you know you guys rock...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 25, 2007)

Fini.


----------



## Uranium (Feb 26, 2007)

COngrats guys. I'm still stuck on it.
__________
Oh Gawd, I got it too.
It was great working with you guys and I hope to see you for the next Freedom game.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 26, 2007)

u should now try this one *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50364


----------



## Gazza (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

A good game and a good joint effort - bringing countries and cultures together for one goal!

See you in the next Freedom..................


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 27, 2007)

yes, after 14 pages ...it brings an end to this wonderful game , and i am happy....*img25.echo.cx/img25/5546/sc0877dq.gif


----------



## thinkdigitreader (Mar 7, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> part 1:
> *freedom.altroz.net/images/black.png
> part 2:
> *freedom.altroz.net/images/white.png
> ...


 



Hi can u explain "
the key color is CMYK
K=(key)"


----------



## rajasekharan (Mar 12, 2007)

@thinkdigitreader...K=black...., enjoy the game ....


----------



## Akaz (Apr 9, 2007)

oh my goodness... im stuck on level 19... i dont know where to go now despite all the clues and hints i have read... the j-pop artist says feel my soul or something..and the right answer is stated wrong and its on another folder? what? im so confused.. 

anymore hints?


----------



## rajasekharan (Apr 10, 2007)

PM send to you....


----------



## djsharp911 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've read over ever clue and hint for level 16 but i just can't figure it out....can anyone plz pm me the answer?


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 14, 2007)

pm send..


----------



## fwe (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm stumped with 17, could someone please PM me the logic and answer, this is the first one where I have sat with it for hours with no new leads.

Come on chaps, I know one of you can help me.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 23, 2007)

@fwe.....helped...


----------



## enterhere (Jul 7, 2007)

have got the second image on level 9.1 and found that it has something to do with level 6 but i still can't decode any hint?

have got the second image on level 9.1 and found that it has something to do with level 6 but i still can't decode any hint?

on level 10 now any hint?

what's on the metadata i tried every word there its wrong


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 11, 2007)

metadata .....

ok. right click on the picture , look at the comments (details) section on properties...


----------

